# Both partners in the military.



## lost4words (9 Jun 2009)

I wasn't really sure where to put this, so if this is in the wrong spot, I'm sorry, and please feel free to move it.

My fiance (soon to be husband) is just finishing up the recruiting process (hopefully gone by August) and I will beginning my application in September when I have reached my fitness goals.  I know enough to know that we will unfortunately be apart for the first year or more for our training, and I can deal with that.  My question however is after all the training (or at least the initial training) is said and done, how likely is it that we will be posted together?

I know every situation is different, but I would appreciate any input.  I love my country and feel that this is something that I must do, but I will admit, not being together will make it rough.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2009)

While career managers try to post spouses together, it doesn't always work out.

One significant factor is the likelihood of both trades being needed on the same base.  Infantry + Clerk have pretty good chances; Artillery + Bosun, not so much.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2009)

lost4words said:
			
		

> My question however is after all the training (or at least the initial training) is said and done, how likely is it that we will be posted together?
> 
> I know every situation is different, but I would appreciate any input.  I love my country and feel that this is something that I must do, but I will admit, not being together will make it rough.



Every situation is different and it always depends on trade (compatibility and openings), the size of the base (the bigger the better) and what the military needs.

For instance, if one of you is a hard Army trade, and one hard Navy or Air, expect to be posted apart.  However, if you are both purple trades, or at least one of you is, there's a good chance you can be posted to the same base.  The military tries to keep couples together, however, there's no guarantee.  I'm a PMed Tech and my spouse is a Sig Op.  We are on our second separate posting since we've been married (13 years in 5 days).  However, my trade is quite small, too.  At least this time we're only a two hour drive apart.


----------



## lost4words (9 Jun 2009)

First off, Congradulations on being married 13 years.  ;D


Second, my fiance is going in for Aircraft Structure Tech and I'm going for Avonics Systems Technican.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2009)

In a case like yours, you will probably have no problems being posted to the same Bases, up to such time as you or your spouse/ or both of you get promoted into senior ranks in your Trade, where there will be fewer positions and Postings.


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Jun 2009)

And just in case you were wondering there is at least one air base in every province with the exception of PEI.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> And just in case you were wondering there is at least one air base in every province with the exception of PEI.



Well, if you want to consider the Hel Ots Sqn in Gagetown, NB as a "base" I suppose.


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Jun 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, if you want to consider the Hel Ots Sqn in Gagetown, NB as a "base" I suppose.



Ooops! My Bad.  Add NB to the exclusion list too.


----------



## hope2bemedtech (27 Aug 2009)

My husband and I are in the first steps of preparing ourselves to begin the recruiting process. My husband is going first, upgrading a few credits and hopefully before the new year he will be on his way to basic. His career choice is E.O. Tech. We do have children and we are hoping to do whatever we can to help balance both careers. We are both really excited to take such a positive step in giving back to our beautiful country. What I am searching for is some information on Service Spouses in the CF reg.  force and how the balance works. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## GAP (27 Aug 2009)

There are some excellent threads here on exactly that circumstances, if you do a search. I remember reading them.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2009)

It worked amazingly well for my sister and brother-in-law. But, they met after BMQ, and neither had children. To make it even more interesting, one was commissioned after marriage! They raised a family together. She's my only sibling, and a real success story in my book. All thanks to the CF! The only downside is we haven't seen her very often since she was 18. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Aug 2009)

Have a look at the threads in The Home Front.  http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,49.0.html

In fact - I'll move this thread there.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## FDO (27 Aug 2009)

I've been in 30 years my wife's been in 24. She got out for a few years to have kids. Back then there was no MATA/PATA. We are both in the Navy and both had hard sea trades. It was tough at first as we had no family in town. Once my wifes parents moved to Halifax it was much easier. If you ask my kids if they were tramutised they'd say no. My son is an AVS Tech in the Air Force and my daughter is looking at being a Medic. My wife was hurt at sea and had to remuster to RMS. Our marriage is still very strong today. Everytime one of us came home it was the start of another honeymoon. There were times when we were both away. Not often though. I can remember the kids asking once who was going to make supper that night. I was supposed to go out and my wife was due in. I told them that if no one was home by 6 go to "Grandma's diner". 

Like I said we have a very strong relationship and with our kids as well. Actually as I write this my son and his wife are sitting on our couch in from Halifax. The decided to spend their 2 weeks leave with us. My daughter flew back a couple of days ago. They both still want to spend time with us over their friends. 

Both of us being in the military has in no way had a negitive effect on the family. Neither kid got into trouble growing up, outside the normal stuff. The life is what you make it and how you make it work. We did except for missing a couple of birthdays and christmas' I have no regrets.


----------



## hope2bemedtech (28 Aug 2009)

Your response is exactly what we needed to hear.  The strength and dedication your family has is inspirational. We are looking forward to the challenges and hope to make a double career work for our own family. My husband is going first. We do not have much extended family and wonder what how we would face the challenge of both being away from our children, but time will shed light on that I hope. Thankyou for being so honest.


----------



## the_girlfirend (28 Aug 2009)

Hey 

My boyfriend and I are joining together...  well it's been a year and a half since we started the whole process, at this point we are both enrolled but still waiting for training to begin. We both chose officer trades in the army... and I have to say that in this process 4 different recruiters suggest me the same thing: "if you want to maximize your chances to be posted with your spouse I recommend you to choose the trade Resource Management Support Clerk" 

Send me a PM if you have any questions 
Good luck


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Hello everyone I have a question, I am quite worried. I know I am a bit crazy asking this right now since I haven't started my BMQ yet but it's something that has been bugging me quite a bit.

I am joining as a Met Tech. My fiancé is an RCR in Petawawa. We are getting married this December during my BMQ. I was wondering what are the odds of us living together? Hence he is trying to remuster at the moment as a supply tech. (So we are both purple trades) Except knowing my trade is a bit more ''original'' let's say than a supply tech (Probably easier to get posted anywhere as a Supply than a Met Tech)

So knowing we are married, but in different trades does it bring the odds up?

Thank you a lot!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2009)

Yes, sometimes it does depend on the trades.  With Met Tech and Infantry, I would suspect some difficulties as you both only have so many postings where you can be together.  Supply Tech _may_ be better.  The military does its best* to keep couples together, however, be prepared for the possibility of being posted apart.

*If you believe this, I have a bridge I can sell you.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> I am joining as a Met Tech. My fiancé is an RCR in Petawawa.



I tell every one i know in your situation to pick trades very carefully. If you fiance stays RCR, your odds of being posted together for any lenght of time are not that great.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

On the plus side, I wouldn't think that too many met types fight over the few available Pet postings with much vigour.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. Some RCR guys told me there was Met Techs in Pet. When I am done my course in Winterpeg is it possible for me to ask to get posted in Pet? I suppose if they can't do it they will try their best to get me posted near (Trenton, North Bay...) I understand thought that it might be hard for them to keep us together. I mean as long as I am not in Comox! (Well..not right now)


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Some RCR guys told me there was Met Techs in Pet.



Yes. They hang out at the heliport. Some used to be posted to 427 Squadron and some to 2 RCHA (for ballistic met) but they worked together when not deployed. It's probably not changed.



			
				Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> When I am done my course in Winterpeg is it possible for me to ask to get posted in Pet?



Of course. One can always ask for anything. Anything at all.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Loachman thank you so much for all the info. My fiancé is trying to remuster...but they want him to sign a new contract (his contract expires next year!) I am not sure thought if he needs his corporals to get remustered (he has been in the army for now 3 years). In hopes that he can! But if not I will definitely ask to get posted to Petawawa.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Sep 2009)

If he is RCR (infantry), and has 36 months service, he can apply for remuster under something called LOTP.

Tell him to get his hands on CFAO 11-12 and give it a good read.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If he is RCR (infantry), and has 36 months service, he can apply for remuster under something called LOTP.
> 
> Tell him to get his hands on CFAO 11-12 and give it a good read.



I have been looking for this information for a long time! He sent his memo last tuesday and the Sgt said he thinks his chances are very slim... But when my father remustered (years ago...) they said the same thing just to discourage him since they want to keep their RCRs.


----------



## kratz (14 Sep 2009)

Due to government policy, the CFAOs are no longer available to be viewed online from home. Your fiance will have to look them up on a computer at work or ask the clerks at work to print it off for him.

EITS posted an excellent breakdown  of transfers and how CFAO 11-12 works WRT LOTP.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Wow thank you SO much!!


----------



## AVN Wife (6 Nov 2009)

I found the best way to deal with this is one of you get posted and then you go reserves and switch to reg force once you've done your training. That is what I'm doing. Then you can either decide you still want to be reg force or maybe you don't like it as much as you thought and just want to stay reserves and by that point hopefully know some of the right people.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2009)

AVN Wife said:
			
		

> stay reserves and by that point hopefully *know some of the right people*.



Meaning what?

Look people, it's a personal decision.  I've known many couples where the female was the one in the CF and the husband wasn't.  I've been married for over 13 year and we're both Reg F.  Hasn't caused a problem yet, despite two separated postings.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Nov 2009)

Morning!

Until now I did not really care about being posted apart... because we have both picked our #1 trade because we are both seeing this as a long time career.. but I am still curous to know what you think. He is an infantry officer and I am a signals officer. Do we have good chances of being based together?

Thank you


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Nov 2009)

the_girlfriend said:
			
		

> Morning!
> He is an infantry officer and I am a signals officer. Do we have good chances of being based together?
> 
> Thank you



Think Petawawa, Edmonton, Valcartier and Gagetown.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2009)

Then at later dates in your careers, one of the various Area HQs or Disneyland and the various Dot.Coms.


----------

